# Jointer/Coopers Jointers. Thoughts please.



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a line on three coopers jointers at an estate sale here in Akron. I think they're asking about $20-$30 per. From a hurried once-over they appeared to be worth the cost, and in good shape. No stands, just the business part, with blades intact. 
Probably gonna get at least one of them, but here's my question:

I wonder how sacrilegious it would be to convert/customize one into a handled jointer, so I could have a user (I'm falling in love with the feel of wood planes and I also need a jointer) were I to buy them all?

Need some feedback. Sale ends Sunday.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope that you have eaten all your Wheaties ... a Cooper's Jointer is large, very large. A small one starts at 36" and generally they run about 48" and more. Blades start at 3" wide and go up from there. There are too large to push over work - instead they are turned upside down and work is passed over them.

More here, where I built a small version .... 36" long and 3" wide blade - but will a handle for large work ...

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/CoopersJointer.html










Alongside a Stanley #7 (which is 22" long) ...










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Well hello Derek!
I had to chuckle at your reply because I had been researching and came across your page days ago, and am quite familiar with your site anyways. I punched in "wood hand jointer" or something similar and yours was one of the hits that came up. I said to myself "Well of course, there's Derek".



Moving on-
Upon revisiting the sale and a second inspection I left with the best of the three, and that's not saying much. It has been shaved down to a thickness of 2-1/8 inches thickness from an approximated 3-plus inches, probably to eliminate a crack, enlarging the throat in the process. A "patch" was inlaid to revamp the gaping mouth. The reason I chose it was the blade. I thought if I couldn't convert or customize (or shouldn't) what I had, I would build one around the blade. It's a very handsome, tapered 3" D. R. Barton. No chip-breaker. Another minor plus is the wedge is in great condition, therefore probably easier to copy or model after.

So, if in the interest of antiquity, I shouldn't cut it up (or down in this case) then it looks like I must build one. On the other hand, it is quite solid, and if shortened could be a real "user" having already been made that much thinner and lighter from the previous alteration(s). It wouldn't take much effort to put a handle on it. It is 45" long.

I will attempt to post pics.

With all that being said, your jointer is superb. I covet that thing. 

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I can usually find pretty nice wood bodied jointers in the $10 range. I stopped buying them because they are all over the house.

If you're going to steel the cutter, you might as well steel the wood as well if you can make it usable and don't want a shelf plane.

Here is what I did with my coppers plane, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/03/05/coopers-plane/


----------

